

Rippled timber reindeer observation platform built in Norwegian tundra - mikeocool
http://www.dezeen.com/2011/11/01/norwegian-wild-reindeer-centre-pavilion-by-snohetta/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+dezeen+%28Dezeenfeed%29

======
derekja
wow, that's beautiful

